# Summer Goalkeeper Camps



## Keepermom2 (Apr 22, 2018)

Just wanted to find out experiences with great goalkeeper camps.  Every time I go to look, I see the sales/money making groups and I don't trust anyone.  Would love to hear experience with great camps and warnings of the not so good camps.  Thanks!


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Apr 22, 2018)

My kid went last year (goalkeeper-school)  She is already signed up for this year.  Great experience.  Good camp.


----------



## silverstreak (Apr 22, 2018)

SOCCER PLUS !!!!!  Daughter will be attending in July for the 4th straight year! Quality....


----------



## MWN (Apr 23, 2018)

I have heard very good things about the Cal South ODP Goalkeeper camp, which occurs at the same time as the finishing camp.
http://www.odpcamps.com/en/goalkeeping/

The ODP program will have some very good coaches and is a good opportunity to get you little one seen by the ODP scouts.


----------



## Mackerel Sam (Apr 23, 2018)

Ian Feuer's camps are excellent: https://www.pgka.co/camps. My DD has attended for years.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Apr 23, 2018)

MWN said:


> I have heard very good things about the Cal South ODP Goalkeeper camp, which occurs at the same time as the finishing camp.
> http://www.odpcamps.com/en/goalkeeping/
> 
> The ODP program will have some very good coaches and is a good opportunity to get you little one seen by the ODP scouts.


I saw that one and wondered if it was just a money maker because of the name.  Now I am really bummed to know it is a good one because we have a vacation planned at the time they are doing her age group.


----------



## Vestige (Apr 24, 2018)

Another vote for soccer plus, great camp and instructors, my son has gone for 5 years


----------



## vegasguy (Apr 24, 2018)

soccer+ for sure.  My son went 3yrs in a row.  Last year he and his roommate were in the NTC division.  It is intense, physical, and teaches the player to be responsible.  this year is at UC Riverside.   Last years fields were awful per my son.


----------



## Woobie06 (Apr 24, 2018)

Mackerel Sam said:


> Ian Feuer's camps are excellent: https://www.pgka.co/camps. My DD has attended for years.


He has 2 or 3 camps in the Summer, one in December over the Holiday's, and one during spring break.  He is very good, technical, and great with the kids.


----------



## mulliganmom (Apr 24, 2018)

My kid enjoyed ODP camp tremendously! Timing has been awful since we went when she was younger. Always conflicts with CRL! grrrr


----------



## MWN (Apr 24, 2018)

mulliganmom said:


> My kid enjoyed ODP camp tremendously! Timing has been awful since we went when she was younger. Always conflicts with CRL! grrrr


Which is a bit odd given the fact that the ODP camp and CRL are both Cal South programs.


----------



## Keepers_Keeper (Apr 24, 2018)

SoccerPlus absolutely.  DD is an ECNL keeper (2002) and has attended Soccerplus camps for 3 summers - 2 of which were NTC (national Training Camp in CA).  Very intense and GK focused.  This year I'm taking her to the New York camp, which was recommended last year by the Director (and also Tony before he passed).  She has also done the ODP camp and it's no comparison as far as quality and development.  

Another amazing thing about the Soccerplus camps is the camaraderie between players, keepers and coaching staff.  My DD literally knows keepers from every club West of the Mississipi - keeps in touch with them and they go and support each other at national tournaments. DD always gets the response of 'how do you know that person' - and her reply is that she met them at a Soccerplus camp.  

The NTC camp is very tough and intense.  My DD still has scars (turf burn, cleating herself, being cleated, etc.) but also enjoys sharing the inside jokes about being a keeper with other keepers.


----------



## htk (Apr 24, 2018)

Another vote for Ian Feuer’s camps!


----------



## silverstreak (Apr 24, 2018)

Keepers_Keeper said:


> SoccerPlus absolutely.  DD is an ECNL keeper (2002) and has attended Soccerplus camps for 3 summers - 2 of which were NTC (national Training Camp in CA).  Very intense and GK focused.  This year I'm taking her to the New York camp, which was recommended last year by the Director (and also Tony before he passed).  She has also done the ODP camp and it's no comparison as far as quality and development.
> 
> Another amazing thing about the Soccerplus camps is the camaraderie between players, keepers and coaching staff.  My DD literally knows keepers from every club West of the Mississipi - keeps in touch with them and they go and support each other at national tournaments. DD always gets the response of 'how do you know that person' - and her reply is that she met them at a Soccerplus camp.
> 
> The NTC camp is very tough and intense.  My DD still has scars (turf burn, cleating herself, being cleated, etc.) but also enjoys sharing the inside jokes about being a keeper with other keepers.


 GREAT POINTS..........our DD's prolly know each other both 02's........She keeps in touch with and always looks for her Soccer Plus++ Keepers at all the events,  I love that this the only position that can have its own Lingo and community......we will be at UC Riverside in July......NTC again as well..


----------



## Keepermom2 (Apr 25, 2018)

What age did all of you start sending them to the Soccer Plus camps?  Those look pretty intense and expensive.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Apr 25, 2018)

Keepermom2 said:


> What age did all of you start sending them to the Soccer Plus camps?  Those look pretty intense and expensive.


My daughter is an '05.  Last year was her first year; she wishes she had started earlier.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Apr 25, 2018)

Did you all see a difference in their game and/or confidence after sending them to the SoccerPlus camp?


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Apr 25, 2018)

Keepermom2 said:


> Did you all see a difference in their game and/or confidence after sending them to the SoccerPlus camp?


Yes.  My daughter came back more confident and excited about the camp and the keepers she had met.  Unfortunately right after the camp she broke her arm in practice (a coach took a shot within the 18 and close to the 6). Once she came back from the injury it took awhile for her to get back to form.  
It’s a good camp.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Apr 25, 2018)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Yes.  My daughter came back more confident and excited about the camp and the keepers she had met.  Unfortunately right after the camp she broke her arm in practice (a coach took a shot within the 18 and close to the 6). Once she came back from the injury it took awhile for her to get back to form.
> It’s a good camp.


Wow what a huge bummer!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Grace T. (Apr 25, 2018)

3rd that for Ian's camps.  They are short (2-3 hrs per day) but the kids get a workout and focus mainly on game situational tactics.  Only issue is he doesn't set them until the last minute, so I find myself unable to plan my summer for fear of missing them (we missed his spring camp when my son got put on medical rest for a ball to the head).  Tackett has one on the fourth of July week....also focuses on tactics.


----------



## Grace T. (Apr 25, 2018)

Never mind....Ian's dates are out.  June 18-21; July 16-19; August 5-9.  Tackett is June 30-July 4.  My son is headed to one residential GK this June for a week....will report back how he likes it.


----------



## Grace T. (Apr 25, 2018)

Anyone have any recommendations in San Francisco?  My son will be up there for a week while his club is dark.


----------



## silverstreak (Apr 25, 2018)

Keepermom2 said:


> What age did all of you start sending them to the Soccer Plus camps?  Those look pretty intense and expensive.



My dd is an 02...this is her 4th year so  she was 11 when she attended her first..........im good with the price for room and board for 4 days and 3 trainings a day plus classroom.   There are tons of support from staff and peers.....and all the keepers got each others back and push each other to be the best they can be.  My dd loved the work outs even when it was tough/challenging......I have seen a definite change in her intensity, confidence and technique.........its a great atmosphere to prepare for college/dorms/ being responsible for nutrition and being in a different environment competing .....big time !!


----------



## Grace T. (Apr 25, 2018)

Hey guys...question for future reference on the Soccer Plus program....at what age would be the first you'd consider sending them?  My son has done 2 Rivers (which is a soccer-light residential camp up north this year and last) and is doing a week at One this year.  See Soccer Plus has weeks out in Riverside but from what I gather Soccer Plus seems much more intense and they have evening class until 10 and wake up at 7 (my son's bedtime is still 9 and he's out of it if he's up until 10)...see the youngest age is 10 but maybe 12 for the performance residential?  Thoughts?


----------



## Keepers_Keeper (Apr 25, 2018)

Grace T. said:


> Hey guys...question for future reference on the Soccer Plus program....at what age would be the first you'd consider sending them?  My son has done 2 Rivers (which is a soccer-light residential camp up north this year and last) and is doing a week at One this year.  See Soccer Plus has weeks out in Riverside but from what I gather Soccer Plus seems much more intense and they have evening class until 10 and wake up at 7 (my son's bedtime is still 9 and he's out of it if he's up until 10)...see the youngest age is 10 but maybe 12 for the performance residential?  Thoughts?


There are two levels of soccerplus. The goalkeeper academy is mostly youngers but is still very challenging , especially if they haven’t trained like this. Last year the camp was at cal state Dominguez hills. There were youngers (2005 I think) and they did ok. It depends on the maturity of the kids too. Some can handle it and not be distracting to other keepers, some can’t.  The coaches know every kid and their limits. Pressure training is the most intense. It is truly a love hate thing. They hate how hard it is, but the feelings of accomplishment and how they got through it makes it so worth it. It is like childbirth. As opposed to a kidney stone (same pain but no reward!). Do not eat breakfast burritos before pressure training. They will throw up

The NTC camp is for “olders” for a reason - have to be 14 I think and requires a deeper experience level both mentally and physically. 

I think the camp at riverside will be a great camp.  I am taking my daughter to New York for the Colgate camp because she wants to really “dive deep” (pun intended) in a different training environment. Plus she is going to a big college id camp at silverlakes and then a college id camp at one of her top schools - both of which overlap the UCR week.


----------



## Oski (Apr 26, 2018)

Has anyone tried the LA Galaxy keeper/striker camp?  This would be for an 08 keeper.


----------



## Grace T. (Apr 26, 2018)

Oski said:


> Has anyone tried the LA Galaxy keeper/striker camp?  This would be for an 08 keeper.


Yes, my son did it.  They do some of the core basics, some situational exercises, and scrimmages with other players.   He's done it twice now (once in the summer and once over thanksgiving weekend).  We had a good experience and he's sad he can't go to the one this summer after the 4th of July (his club isn't going dark until later in July and since he's already going to be at One residential he can't po the coach by missing practice).  With the Galaxy camps, though (my son used to go as a field player before he was old enough for GKing) the big issue is you never know the level of players that are going to come, the topics, the ages of players that come out, or which coaches are going to be assigned.  My son came away with one nugget his other coaches didn't really get into: the kstop and body block techniques which now form a major core of his game.  One warning, though, the Galaxy trainers seem to really believe in the American style of goalkeeping (using the feet to block is o.k., coming out but not as high as a sweeper keeper, catching and not pushing or sitting on your line like a Euro keeper)....if your kid is a different style they may find it irritating.  Oh and don't think it gives you any ID....one teen came out to be ID'd...only ID he got was cattle call tryouts are on X date.


----------



## vegasguy (Apr 26, 2018)

Keepermom2 said:


> What age did all of you start sending them to the Soccer Plus camps?  Those look pretty intense and expensive.


My son started at 10yrs old going to be 11.  He almost over slept one day which would have eliminated him from the morning session.  He fortunately made it and has been responsible with his alarm ever since.


----------



## vegasguy (Apr 26, 2018)

Another amazing thing about the Soccerplus camps is the camaraderie between players, keepers and coaching staff.  My DD literally knows keepers from every club West of the Mississipi - keeps in touch with them and they go and support each other at national tournaments. DD always gets the response of 'how do you know that person' - and her reply is that she met them at a Soccerplus camp. 


My son spent time with one of his roommates and their family.  It is a tight knit group and "Union" that moves on after Soccer+.  My son still sees keepers and field players at events.  They all chat and follow each others social media keeping each other posted of good and bad things or club changes.


----------



## vegasguy (Apr 26, 2018)

_


vegasguy said:



			Another amazing thing about the Soccerplus camps is the camaraderie between players, keepers and coaching staff.  My DD literally knows keepers from every club West of the Mississipi - keeps in touch with them and they go and support each other at national tournaments. DD always gets the response of 'how do you know that person' - and her reply is that she met them at a Soccerplus camp.
		
Click to expand...

_


vegasguy said:


> My son spent time with one of his roommates and their family.  It is a tight knit group and "Union" that moves on after Soccer+.  My son still sees keepers and field players at events.  They all chat and follow each others social media keeping each other posted of good and bad things or club changes.


----------



## Vestige (Apr 26, 2018)

Keepermom2 said:


> What age did all of you start sending them to the Soccer Plus camps?  Those look pretty intense and expensive.


my son also started at 10, but non-residential, we were lucky enough to have it within a 10 min drive of a relative.  the next year of course he really wanted to stay at the camp and he had a great time.  it is intense, and i always see a big improvement after he comes back.  he will be in Riverside as well this year doing ANTC, which should be a great experience for him.


----------



## GKKING (May 23, 2018)

There will be 3 Goalkeeper camps that I heard of in June.
in Huntington Beach June 16 IGA 
in Torrance June  23-24  IGA
in Claremont June 30-July 3 (residential)  SCSG


----------



## AGK (May 24, 2018)

These are all great camps.  If you are in the Laguna area, we offer a week long 1/2 day camp for $100 the week of July 23rd.  will post the url once it is up on our site.


----------



## Matt Hernandez (Jun 12, 2018)

_Mt. SAC Soccer Camps are usually very effective as well as reasonable.
_
INFO below with Flyer attached & link w/Reg Form

*Summer Goalkeeper Camp*
frank*BUSTOS*
June 14 &15, 2018.
Thursday/Friday 6:00pm to 8:00pm
Registration & Camp T-Shirt -  $60
Adidas Soccer Ball   - $15

_$4 Mt. Sac Parking Permit Required each day to Park. _

Mt. SAC Soccer Field 
1100 North Grand Ave
Walnut, CA 91789

Registration ON SITE or ONLINE


----------



## G03_SD (Jun 15, 2018)

Keepermom2 said:


> Did you all see a difference in their game and/or confidence after sending them to the SoccerPlus camp?


Yes, another vote for this camp.


----------



## AGK (Jun 18, 2018)

*Goalkeeping Camp July 16th – 19th in Laguna*

*Please use the following link to sign up for our camp.*

*https://www.lnysa.org/camps/club-camps/*


----------



## MWN (Jun 18, 2018)

AGK said:


> *Goalkeeping Camp July 16th – 19th in Laguna*
> 
> *Please use the following link to sign up for our camp.*
> 
> *https://www.lnysa.org/camps/club-camps/*


I looked at your site (namely, this page), which contained the following statement:
_GOALKEEPER CAMPS_
The Goalkeeping Camp will be co-located with the Fitness and Finishing camp for our field players. This Camp will focus on all technical elements of Goalkeeping and this will also tie into the finishing element that we have with our field players.
https://www.lnysa.org/camps/goalkeeper-camps/​
That is it.  Now, for Laguna United families that might be enough, but the rest of So Cal is going to want a bit more information:

GK Coaches, Experience, etc.
Schedule:
8-8:15 Warm Up
8:15-8:30 Ground Drills
8:30-8:45 Crosses
Time: Water Break
Time: Classroom Session - Day 1 (Set Plays) - Day 2 (Breakaway Tactics) - Day 3 (...)
Time: Implement Classroom

Bottom line, show us (your potential customers) that you really, truly have a plan and the horses to execute.  Are the keepers going to receive handouts, other instructions.

How are you breaking the keepers up?  By age, gender, skill level, etc.?  No offense, but its a compete waste of time for my kid that plays at the Flight 1 2001 level (16-17 year old boys) to train with and take shots from 13 year old girls. 

In short, you might have a great keeper camp, but I would strongly suggest you add additional information.


----------



## AGK (Jun 18, 2018)

MWN said:


> I looked at your site (namely, this page), which contained the following statement:
> _GOALKEEPER CAMPS_
> The Goalkeeping Camp will be co-located with the Fitness and Finishing camp for our field players. This Camp will focus on all technical elements of Goalkeeping and this will also tie into the finishing element that we have with our field players.
> https://www.lnysa.org/camps/goalkeeper-camps/​
> ...


Thank you for the feedback MWN.  You are correct, our Laguna United families know what the camp entails.  We are updating our web site, so complete information has not been published, but I am more than happy to answer your questions or those of any other parent considering our camp as an option.  When I made the post, I did so assuming an interested non LUFC keeper would reach out with specific questions.

Let's get to your questions:
GK Coach Experience - our coaching staff includes USSF level A-D licenses as well as NSCAA Level 3 licenses.  All played at the college or higher level.  All have at least 3 years experience at the club coaching level.  Most importantly all of us love the GK position and consider it the greatest position in all of sport.  You join a special club when you become a keeper.  We are open and honest with our keepers and our keeper parents about what it means to be a keeper.  Nothing is candy coated.

Schedule - Schedule will be published once we get a bit closer to the camp itself.  We have visiting GK coaches who coach at the professional level, or specialize in recruitment that are confirming days/times and subjects they are going to cover.  Our camp is 9-noon Monday - Thursday and will cover all aspects of goal keeping with classroom sessions to complement each activity.

Do I have the plan and horses to execute?  Yes, yes we do.  LUFC is a professionally run club.  We pride ourselves on providing the highest level instruction in a safe and fun environment.

Are the keepers going to receive handouts, other instructions? Yes, yes they do.  Without going into to much detail, our keepers are required to participate in their training from evaluating themselves, to other keepers to game situations and videos.

How do we break up keepers?  Keepers are broken up by the activity or skill we are working on.  Your example is a good one, and no offense was taken, I would not have 13 year old girls taking shots on your flight 1 2001 keeper unless there was value to the drill or the activity was conducive to the growth of the keeper.  For example, and i am making this up, for the sake of answering your question; I could have 3 servers (13 year old girls) and we could have one serve a right contour, the second serve a dynamic left shot and the third serve a ball to the crossbar for a tip.  Again, that was made up, the point i am trying to make is any keeper who trains with us will train at a level appropriate for their skill level and beyond.  I am extremely proud of the program we have built and would not want to waste anyone's time.

If you have any additional questions, please feel free to ask.


----------



## Grace T. (Jun 25, 2018)

So my son just got back from One Soccer 10 Day residential GK camp (he had to come a day early due to evening scrimmage with his team).  With the caveat that he hasn't done up his youtube review yet, I only got to see one day's training session and my folks saw another, here's my thoughts.  Firstly, the campus is just absolutely gorgeous, the fields are really nice, the accommodations are better than I had in college freshman year, and it's a very tranquil beautiful area near Santa Barbara (the Cate school).  He had a homesickness episode days 3 & 4 but pulled through it with the help of the coaches, all of which were great, really attentive (there were tears and hugs at goodbye).  He had one minor injury (a strain on his left hand) which the trainers handled well and wrapped up.  He says the food was great (lot's of carbs, which he liked, and healthy greens, which I liked).  It wasn't the soccer & play experience that he got at Two Rivers, but not quite the level of frenzy I hear about Soccer Plus.  The kids had some downtime here and there (a soccer movie, a beach morning, swimming hour, world cup viewing, a camp fire one night).  Coaches were really strict about responsibility and kids getting themselves to training on time and the scheduled is very intense and packed (he was exhausted but got through it, and I was proud of him as one of the youngest campers).

Goalkeepers got a lot of attention....in his second group there were 3 youngers, 5 olders.  From the few sessions I saw/heard about, there's a lot of learning by doing.  The assumption is you already know the technique and they aren't going to spend a lot of time correcting or teaching technique.  For example, on a session on distribution one of the older girls didn't know how to throw but the coach didn't stop the class to teach her....another kid (middle schooler) punted with two hands and there wasn't much by way of correction there...on my son's throw he was throwing it downward instead of through which limited his distance and it wasn't corrected...the coach just encouraged them to experiment.  On the other hand (and here's the tradeoff) the class didn't slow down because one of the keepers didn't know what they were doing.  My son, for example, has not yet been introduced to aerials but he was expected to do the aerial extension dive anyway (after a jump and roll under the rope) after just a little explanation from the coach and guess what?....he's got a really awesome aerial which I'd never seen before...lot's of height way into the air). 

I saw one exercise with the field players and keepers.  Was a bit disappointed here.  GK coach stayed with the older goalkeepers.  Exercise was the defensive line.  The warm up was the back 4 shifting together as the coach called the movements.  Keepers really didn't have much to do here but watch.  What would have been useful is if as a second step after the coach demonstrated, the coach had the keepers call the line to get them to practice their calls.  Next phase was a building defensive unit, with 2 then 3 then 4 defensive players on the field and with keepers in goal....on the 1 v 2 the keepers had nothing to do....should have been coached to organize the line and yell.  The days ended with evening foot volleyball and scrimmages, both of which were very useful and dynamic and were great in building my son's touch and backpass.  Mornings were soccercize with lots of Coerver moves which even GKers participated in. There are more intensive camps out there, but this is a great options for players looking for a camp that is filled with dedicated players (no rec player here that I saw), that has a very intense level of training, and that also knows how to have fun.  The training is more practice (get in a bunch of touches), than breakitdown (let's break down a move/classroom sessions on tactics).  And the crew is just really amazing and made his experience fun.  He had a great experience and wants to go back next year.


----------

